# recognize these wheels??



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I've got these wheelsets on the Aristo barber trucks:








They appear to be semi fine scale roller brg? The tread depth isn't as wide as most of mine and falls into my Aristo wyes when going thru. I was going to widen the spacing eve though they seem to be close to were the rest are. The track really good on my Gargraves two rail track which is spaced closer.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Those look like Gary Raymond Ball Bearing wheelsets


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you. I have never seen them in person. I guess now I have!!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a set just like that. They come with a machine screw and a ring connector for adding a wire lead . Power pickup from one side only. This is a guess--I think those are his "semi scale" wheel profiles, which is I think want I ordered, it was a while ago, I can't remember


----------

